# easy UML Plugin Netbeans 8.1



## Kevin Zellweger (14. Jun 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Dank diesem Forum habe ich bereits schon sehr viel als passiver Leser gelernt.

Allerdings habe ich zu Folgendem noch keinen Beitrag gefunden:

Ich möchte aus einem bestehenden Projekt ein UML Klassendiagramm erzeugen.
Dafür gibt es in Netbeans das Plugin easy UML

Aber aus irgendeinem Grund geht das bei einigen Klassen nicht.

Das z.B geht:

```
package Schiffeversenken;

import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.File;

/**
*
* Visualisierung des UserInterface
*
* @author 
* @author
* @author 
* @version 6.0
*
*
*/
public class GUI {

    MenueBar menueBar = new MenueBar();
    JFrame frame = new JFrame();

    /**
     * Fügt alle Elemente des Userinterfaces zusammen hält das HauptLayout
     *
     * @param panelKI
     * @param panelPlayer
     * @param controlPanel
     */
    public void zeichneGUI(JPanel panelKI, JPanel panelPlayer, JPanel controlPanel) {
    
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        frame.add(BorderLayout.NORTH, menueBar.menueLeiste());
        frame.add(BorderLayout.EAST, panelKI);
        frame.add(BorderLayout.CENTER, panelPlayer);
        frame.add(BorderLayout.WEST, controlPanel);


        frame.setResizable(false);
        frame.setVisible(true);
       
        frame.setSize(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize());
  

    }

    /**
     * Enthält die Verschiedenen Menü Bedienelemente
     *
     * @author 
     * @author 
     * @author
     *
     */
    public class MenueBar implements ActionListener {

        JMenuBar menueLeiste = new JMenuBar();
        JMenu datei = new JMenu("Datei");
        JMenu hilfe = new JMenu("Hilfe");
        JMenuItem neuesSpiel = new JMenuItem("Neues Spiel");
        JMenuItem beenden = new JMenuItem("Beenden");
        JMenuItem anleitung = new JMenuItem("Anleitung");
        JMenuItem about = new JMenuItem("Über");

        public JMenuBar menueLeiste() {

            menueLeiste.add(datei);
            menueLeiste.add(hilfe);

            datei.add(neuesSpiel);
            datei.add(beenden);

            hilfe.add(anleitung);
            hilfe.add(about);

            neuesSpiel.addActionListener(this);
            beenden.addActionListener(this);
            anleitung.addActionListener(this);
            about.addActionListener(this);

            return menueLeiste;
        }

        @Override
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent object) {

            if (object.getSource() == about) {

                JFrame popup = new JFrame("About");
                JLabel about = new JLabel("<html>Produced by:<br>®<br>Datum: 13.06.2016<br>Version: 6.0<br>@ Marc Schiess<br>@ Kevin Zellweger<br>@ Joël Schoch");
                popup.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
                popup.setVisible(true);
                popup.setSize(300, 200);
                popup.setLocation(600, 300);
                popup.getContentPane().add(about, BorderLayout.CENTER);
                about.setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.CENTER);
                about.setVerticalAlignment(JLabel.CENTER);
                Font font = new Font("Verdana", Font.BOLD, 14);
                about.setLocation(50, 50);
                about.setFont(font);
            }

            if (object.getSource() == beenden) {
                if (JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(beenden, "Wollen Sie das Spiel wirklich beenden?", "Beenden", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION) == 0) {
                    System.exit(0);
                }
            }
            if (object.getSource() == anleitung) {
                File pdfFile = new File("src\\Anleitung.pdf");
                try {
                    Desktop.getDesktop().open(pdfFile);
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    System.out.println(e);
                }

            }
            if (object.getSource() == neuesSpiel) {

                if (JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(neuesSpiel, "Wollen Sie das Spiel wirklich neu Starten?", "Neustart", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION) == 0) {
                    Main main = new Main();
                    main.start();
                    frame.dispose();
                }
            }

        }

    }
}
```

Das nicht:

```
package Schiffeversenken;

/**
* Klasse für Schiffs-Objekte
*
* @author 
* @version 6.0
*/
public final class Schiff {

    private String mName;
    private int mGrösse;

    public Schiff(String mName) {
        this.mName = mName;
        setGrösse(mName);
    }

    public void setGrösse(String pName) {
        switch (pName) {
            case "Zerstörer":
                mGrösse = 4;
                break;
            case "Flugzeugträger":
                mGrösse = 5;
                break;
            case "U-Boot":
                mGrösse = 3;
                break;
            case "Fregatte":
                mGrösse = 2;
                break;
        }
    }

    public int getmGrösse() {
        return mGrösse;
    }

    public String getmName() {
        return mName;
    }

}
```

Kennt jemand die Ursache dafür?

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Kevin Zellweger (14. Jun 2016)

Alles Klar 

Beim von Handeintragen hat sich herausgestellt das einfach keine Umlaute ä,ö,ü verwendet werden dürfen.

Ersetzt man diese läuft alles reibungslos.


----------

